

Book Review: The Shareholder Value Myth - ABS
http://arizonastatelawjournal.org/book-review-the-shareholder-value-myth-how-putting-shareholders-first-harms-investors-corporations-and-the-public-by-lynn-stout/

======
ABS
Reminded of this following the comments to the earlier submission "What
Happens When a Healthcare Startup Leaves You With the Bill"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7983281](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7983281)

The actual book is:

"The Shareholder Value Myth: How Putting Shareholders First Harms Investors,
Corportations, and the Public" by Lynn Stout [http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-
Shareholder-Value-Myth-Sharehold...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Shareholder-
Value-Myth-Shareholders/dp/1605098132)

but linking to a review to get an idea.

